

Ask HN: Are there popular non-English "life hacking" blogs? - GiraffeNecktie

Are there blogs like Lifehacker and Makeuseof in other languages (Spanish, Chinese, French)? If so, do they have a large following?
======
GiraffeNecktie
Turns out that the Google is my friend. I just found this list:
[http://www.mygtdstuff.com/2008/05/gtd-and-life-hacking-
aroun...](http://www.mygtdstuff.com/2008/05/gtd-and-life-hacking-around-
world.html)

------
GregShelton
habrahabr.ru - Russian version of HN has a large following.

